# Help with building up a Look KG281



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

I just purchased a Look KG281 frame and fork and will be building it up in the next two weeks or so. I have some questions regarding some parts that should be ordered for the frameset. I would like to order a complete build kit minus the wheels because I already have a set of Ksyrium SSC's to put on it. I am not sure which headset to order. Are there different sizes? I know the 281 has a 1 inch fork so does the headset need to have a 1 inch diameter? What would be a good seat post to order? Would an aluminum post be okay or should I go ahead and get a carbon post? I have seen some aluminum posts weighing around 200 grams. It appears that the front derailleur should be a 1 1/8 clamp...is that right? 

Sorry for all of the questions. This is the first time for me to build up a bike and I am excited and anxious to get it complete.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

kevinmcdade said:


> I just purchased a Look KG281 frame and fork and will be building it up in the next two weeks or so. I have some questions regarding some parts that should be ordered for the frameset. I would like to order a complete build kit minus the wheels because I already have a set of Ksyrium SSC's to put on it. I am not sure which headset to order. Are there different sizes? I know the 281 has a 1 inch fork so does the headset need to have a 1 inch diameter? What would be a good seat post to order? Would an aluminum post be okay or should I go ahead and get a carbon post? I have seen some aluminum posts weighing around 200 grams. It appears that the front derailleur should be a 1 1/8 clamp...is that right?
> 
> Sorry for all of the questions. This is the first time for me to build up a bike and I am excited and anxious to get it complete.


Congrates on the frame. The 281 is an excellent bike.
1. Headset- You need a 1" threadless headset. At the high end, Chris King makes a very nice 1" for $100. There are many options for much less
2. Seat post. You need a 25.0 diameter. Aluminum is fine. American Classic makes a good 25.0 post. Also check Ebay. Do a search under Cycling for "25.0". You find nice older Campy and Shimano 25.0 posts for $10-$70.
3. The front derailleur is 1 1/8..

Enjoy your new ride


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks Dave! That's what I needed to know. 

I want to build this bike up to be a very nice bike, not my dream bike, but a very nice bike. I want this bike to replace my current aluminum bike that I ride. I have already chosen my group, Ultegra 10.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

I just placed my order for the build kit with Colorado cyclist. Here is what I ordered:

Ultegra 10 group, double, w/ 12X25 cassette
Selle Italia Flite Ti Smooth Saddle
U.S.E. Alien Carbon Road Seatpost
FSA Orbit X headset - 1 inch threadless
FSA OS 140 stem 
FSA RD 200 Handlebar
Bar tape
Vredestein Tri Comp tires w/ tubes

Am I leaving anything off of my list?


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

You might want some pedals. It could increase your output dramatically ;D

A good recommendation could be the Look Keo's. They are light and works great. A bit expensive maybe, but not that bad if you go with the CroMo version, and the cist difference really doesn't justify the Ti version imho.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for that tip  . Actually I already have pedals. I have a couple of pairs of Look pedals.


----------



## Major Kong (May 14, 2003)

This is a little late but Thomson makes a 25.0 post. I have one on my KG361.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

When I ordered my stuff from Colorado Cyclist, the only one they had in the 25.0 size was the Alien seatpost. I have read nothing but bad reviews on it so I will buy a better seatpost from some where else and sell the Alien when I get it.


----------



## Major Kong (May 14, 2003)

Excel Sports Boulder sells them in black only and they 330 mm long instead of the usual 250 mm for road bikes.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

*Seatpost collar???*

Now that I have the frame and fork I will start building soon. I have been examining the seatpost collar and it is not like on either of my other road bikes. It is a hole with a barrell type bolt that fits into the hole. Will this securely hold the seatpost??? Are there any alternatives to using this method with this frame?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

kevinmcdade said:


> Now that I have the frame and fork I will start building soon. I have been examining the seatpost collar and it is not like on either of my other road bikes. It is a hole with a barrell type bolt that fits into the hole. Will this securely hold the seatpost??? Are there any alternatives to using this method with this frame?


It holds the post fine. I've had many LOOKs that use this setup....


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks again, Dave!

I have another question: There is quite a bit of excessive fork tube. I want to cut some of it off to give a cleaner appearance. I don't want to cut too much though. Would 30mm of tube plus enough room for the stem be enough tube to leave?


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

I just checked my UPS tracking number for my package from Colorado Cyclist and the package was delivered to my office 15 minutes after I left on Friday  . I went to my office to pick up the package but the mail guy didn't even deliver it to my desk and I don't have access to the mail room. It looks like I'm going to have to wait until Monday evening to start the build  .


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

kevinmcdade said:


> Thanks again, Dave!
> 
> I have another question: There is quite a bit of excessive fork tube. I want to cut some of it off to give a cleaner appearance. I don't want to cut too much though. Would 30mm of tube plus enough room for the stem be enough tube to leave?



Don't just measure it. Instead, assemble the bike with headset,spacers(more than you think you'll need) and stem. Mark the steerer tube and cut. You can use the spacers above and below the stem to dial in fit. After a few rides, cut the steerer down again to the proper length.

It's aways better too cut too long. It's very expensive if you cut it too short


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Don't just measure it. Instead, assemble the bike with headset,spacers(more than you think you'll need) and stem. Mark the steerer tube and cut. You can use the spacers above and below the stem to dial in fit. After a few rides, cut the steerer down again to the proper length.
> 
> It's aways better too cut too long. It's very expensive if you cut it too short


That's exactly what I will do. The bike is coming together great and should be complete by tomorrow evening. I decided not to attempt this on my own and have employed a friend of mine, who is a bicycle mechanic, to build it for me. Unfortunately Colorado Cyclist forgot to include my bottom bracket with my shipment but agreed to overnight it to my buddy that is doing the build. I didn't want to hold up the progress of the build since it is being done in my friend's spare time so I found a Dur-Ace one locally and dropped it off to him and will keep the other one in my spare parts box.

Thanks again for all of the help!!!


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

I got a call today letting me know that my bike was finished. I picked it up as soon as I got off of work but did not have a chance to take it for a ride. Here she is...


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*Alien seatpost*



kevinmcdade said:


> When I ordered my stuff from Colorado Cyclist, the only one they had in the 25.0 size was the Alien seatpost. I have read nothing but bad reviews on it so I will buy a better seatpost from some where else and sell the Alien when I get it.


I actually like the Alien seatpost. It's very lightweight and durable. The only shortcoming is that any adjustment will require total disassembly of the unit, but how often do you make adjustments?

Anyways, the build LOOKs great (somebody has to make this joke, right?), congratulations! Is this your first LOOK? Please post a review once you've gotten some rides in.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

orange_julius said:


> I actually like the Alien seatpost. It's very lightweight and durable. The only shortcoming is that any adjustment will require total disassembly of the unit, but how often do you make adjustments?
> 
> Anyways, the build LOOKs great (somebody has to make this joke, right?), congratulations! Is this your first LOOK? Please post a review once you've gotten some rides in.


Thanks! Yes, this is my first LOOK. I can't wait to ride it. I'm hoping the weather will be nice enough today to allow me to go for a ride. I will post a review and my thoughts of the bike after a few rides.


----------

